# Eating Out on Dec. 25



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2007)

I think we'll be visiting a Chinese restaurant on Dec. 25 this year. Hopefully without the musical accompaniment.

[video=youtube;46WcFObgYhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46WcFObgYhI[/video]


----------



## blhowes (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Kevin (Dec 20, 2007)

I love that movie!


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## thisistim (Dec 20, 2007)

as soon as i saw the title to this thread, i knew what it was going to be.

what a great movie! i remember when i was younger...my dad used to laugh until he cried during that scene.


----------



## javajedi (Dec 21, 2007)

Great movie.  One of our favorites.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2007)

[video=youtube;60MdEMK4VZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60MdEMK4VZY[/video]


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Dec 24, 2007)

That’s great. I will be taking my family to a Chinese restaurant this 25th since we do not celebrate the Christ-mass, and I am forced out of labor for that day by my employer. The Asian restaurants seem to always be open on the 25th. 

I think that this movie captures the essence of this holiday as it is celebrated today, quite well.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

Every Chinese restaurant in my town is closed today.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

Wok'n'Roll Manassas to the rescue!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 25, 2007)

That is what you guys get for not living close enough to your mothers. When the wife fails or you burn your food Grandma is always a good back up. LOL


----------



## ReformationArt (Dec 26, 2007)

We ate at a Chinese restaurant for lunch today, and it was great! We did it last year as well, so I guess it's becoming somewhat of a tradition ;-)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 26, 2007)

A Jewish friend shared this one with me...I asked if some Reformed people could join her  Neither of us recognise the day.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w1uZ_W7atDE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w1uZ_W7atDE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

